

Remember the Tasp from Larry Niven's Ringworld? They invented it.  - ghiotion
http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn397

======
icey
"Meloy has yet to test the device on men, but says there's no reason it
shouldn't work in the same way."

I don't know about you, but I'm going to start investing in Fruit of the Loom
RIGHT NOW.

------
pchristensen
"a signal generator smaller than a packet of cigarettes implanted under the
skin of one of the patient's buttocks" - that's a not-insignificant catch.

Also, I could see this causing some serious psychological cognitive dissonance
- the stimulation coming without any of the other physical and mental factors
associated with orgasms. Kind of like when that Chinese guy got a penile
transplant and he had to get it removed because his wife found it creepy.

------
Xichekolas
Doesn't orgasm-on-demand kind of cheapen it?

Then again, think about how much young males would accomplish if they didn't
spend all that time masturbating. Of course, they'd probably just do it more.

Maybe if you toned it down to non-orgasm status it would make my work day
better...

